# Angeln in Florida - Wie, Was, Wo ?



## Thomas_CH (23. Juli 2007)

Hi zusammen! =)

Ich bin gerade in Kanada, am Donnerstag gehen wir mit dem Auto nach Florida (Venice). Und da wollt' ich mich mal erkundigen, wie man dort mit möglichst einfachen Mitteln an nicht allzugrosse Fische (mir schweben da Fische bis 1m Grösse vor) rankommt.
Hab gelesen, dass dort die Jahresizenz 37$ kosten soll, stimmt das?

Ich will nicht mit'm Boot raus, das sollte euch klar sein. ^^

Wie gesagt, möglichst einfache Mittel und nicht irgendwelche super High-Tech Methoden. ^^"

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich bis Mittwoch ein Paar Info's bekommen könnte! 

P.S. Ich brauche auch noch die Adresse eines Fischereiladens in Venice, Florida, um Geräte und all das Zeugs ausleihen zu können. 

MfG, Thomas_CH


----------



## hippos (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Florida - Wie, Was, Wo ?*

:q        #6


----------



## bennson (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Florida - Wie, Was, Wo ?*

alsoeinfachste ist glaubich mit dead oder liveshrimp an haken .. und heandler suchste am besten ueber google : bait shop venice oder tackle venice


----------



## Rheinryder (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Florida - Wie, Was, Wo ?*

Ja die Jehres Lizens kostet soviel, allerdings gibt es auch 3 Tages(7$) und Wochen Lizensen(17$)...
Wenn du einfach nur ohne große Anstrengung angeln willst , solltest du dich erkundigen ob es in Venice eine Fishing-Pier gibt.Dort darf man in der Regel ohne Licens angeln.

Köder gibt es in allen Baitshops und in vielen Supermarkten in Strandnähe(Publix, Target, Walmart).

Wie schon gesagt solltests du es am besten einfach mit Lebendem oder toten Shrimps oder auch Tintenfisch(Squid) probieren... Wenn du damit ein Paar kleine( catfische oder whiting) gefangen hast , kannst di diese auch ganz oder als Fetzten anbieten.
Bei großen Ködern solltest du aber auf jeden Fall ein Stahlvorfach benutzen, denn es beisen sehr gerne kleine-Haie, und die Haben die Eigenschaft gerne das Vorfach zu kappen( kommt natürlich auf die Haiart an).
gruß Kilian


----------



## Anderl30 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Florida - Wie, Was, Wo ?*

Such Dir einen Fluß der ins Meer fließt. Dann such Dir stellen an denen auch andere Angler sind und frag dort. Blinkern mit 5 cm Tobi Blinker geht dort meistens sehr gut auf Trouts. Hab einige schöne Exemplare gefangen. Die Fishingpeers am Meer sind halt Gewöhnungssache. Oft wird dort mit lebenden Fischen geangelt was nicht so mein Fall ist. Mit den Shrimps als Köder hat man viel Kleinzeug an den Peers.Tip: Falls du an Flüße gehst nicht ins Wasser steigen wegen den "Eidechsen" dort.


----------



## norge_klaus (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Florida - Wie, Was, Wo ?*

Wie weit nach Süden geht es denn ? Eine absolute Topstelle von Land aus ist die nördliche Ecke an der 7-Miles-Bridge (Marathon) je nach Ebbe oder Flut in Richtung Westen oder Osten.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Thomas_CH (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Florida - Wie, Was, Wo ?*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Wie weit nach Süden geht es denn ? Eine absolute Topstelle von Land aus ist die nördliche Ecke an der 7-Miles-Bridge (Marathon) je nach Ebbe oder Flut in Richtung Westen oder Osten.
> 
> Gruß Klaus



Noja, Venice ist in der Naehe der Tampa Bay, das solltest du kennen, bzw finden koennen. 

An alle anderen: Vielen Dank!

Werde heute mal mein Glueck an einem Fluss, der ins Meer fliesst, versuchen.

Kann man eigentlich im Meer, von der Kueste aus, mit Spinnfischen auch was landen?


----------



## Tiffy (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Florida - Wie, Was, Wo ?*

Wenn die Sonne kommt und du ganz leise bist haste sehr gute Chancen auf Snoek an der Küste. Die sind momentan hinter den Jungfischen her die sich in den flachen Bereichen zu hauf tummeln. Aber auch viele weitere Arten lassen sich in der Dämmerung in Ufernähe sehen. Ich würds mal probieren. Letzte Woche war ich noch vor Ort ( Cape Coral / Ft.Meyers ) und habe da gut gefangen.


----------



## Thomas_CH (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Florida - Wie, Was, Wo ?*

Nya, war in den letzten Tagen ein paar Mal an der Kueste angeln, hab aber nix gefangen, hab's mit Spinnfischen und vom Grund probiert. Nya, mal sehen, was sich noch so ergibt.



> Zitat von *Tiffy*
> Wenn die Sonne kommt und du ganz leise bist haste sehr gute Chancen auf Snoek an der Küste. Die sind momentan hinter den Jungfischen her die sich in den flachen Bereichen zu hauf tummeln. Aber auch viele weitere Arten lassen sich in der Dämmerung in Ufernähe sehen. Ich würds mal probieren. Letzte Woche war ich noch vor Ort ( Cape Coral / Ft.Meyers ) und habe da gut gefangen.



Wie meinst du das?

War das auf's Spinnfischen bezogen? =)


----------



## Tiffy (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Florida - Wie, Was, Wo ?*

Ja war aufs Spinnfischen bezogen. Du kannst Dir aber auch Live Shrimps besorgen und anbieten. Wichtig und nicht zu unterschätzen ist das Fischen an freier Leine. Ein Stück Fluorocrabon - Vorfach um die 30lbs direkt vor die Hauptschunr knoten. Auf Wirbel verzichten ( Natürlich nur beim Shrimpsen! )  Aber auch beim Spinnfischen immer das Vorfach verwenden !!


----------



## Thomas_CH (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Florida - Wie, Was, Wo ?*



Tiffy schrieb:


> Ja war aufs Spinnfischen bezogen. Du kannst Dir aber auch Live Shrimps besorgen und anbieten. Wichtig und nicht zu unterschätzen ist das Fischen an freier Leine. Ein Stück Fluorocrabon - Vorfach um die 30lbs direkt vor die Hauptschunr knoten. Auf Wirbel verzichten ( Natürlich nur beim Shrimpsen! )  Aber auch beim Spinnfischen immer das Vorfach verwenden !!



Wie meinst du das mit den 30lbs Shrimpsen an freier Leine?

Ich bin nicht grad' ein Profi in Sachen angeln, daher bitte nicht gleich auslachen! Ich wollt' nur ein bisschen im Meer ausprobieren, wie das geht und so. An meinem Hausgewaesser fische ich immer mit Pose und Mais oder Wurm auf Karpfen, also sehr einfach. ^^"


----------



## Tiffy (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Florida - Wie, Was, Wo ?*

ca. 1,5 Meter Flurocarbonvorfach vor die Hauptschnur knoten. An das Vorfach am besten einen Cirklehook. Den Shrimps anködern und dann ohne weitere Gewichte auswerfen. 30lbs bezog sich auf die Tragkraft des Vorfachs nicht aufs Gewicht der Shrimps


----------



## Thomas_CH (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Florida - Wie, Was, Wo ?*



Tiffy schrieb:


> ca. 1,5 Meter Flurocarbonvorfach vor die Hauptschnur knoten. An das Vorfach am besten einen Cirklehook. Den Shrimps anködern und dann ohne weitere Gewichte auswerfen. 30lbs bezog sich auf die Tragkraft des Vorfachs nicht aufs Gewicht der Shrimps



Danke fuer die schnelle Antwort, Tiffy! =)

Und du meinst wirklich, dass das funktioniert? Der Shrimp wird doch auf der Wasseroberflaeche liegen bleiben, wie die Brotkruste beim Karpfenfischen, oder seh ich da was falsch? ^^"


----------



## Volker2809 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Florida - Wie, Was, Wo ?*

Nein, der Shrimp wird untergehen, da er ein Eigengewicht hat und zusätzlich durch das Gewicht des Circels nach unten gezogen wird. Du wirst mit Sicherheit Bisse darauf haben !

Ich hatte die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die meisten Bisse beim Live-Shrimpen dann kommen, wenn Du ihn einfach an freier Leine absinken und liegen lässt. Wenn nicht gleich was beisst, dann ein bisschen einholen und wieder abwarten. 
Solltest Du Katzenwelse (Catfish) damit fangen, dann sei vorsichtig mit deren spitzen Flossen. Die Verletzungen können sehr schmerzhaft und langwierig sein. Am besten im Wasser abhaken.


----------



## Thomas_CH (1. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Florida - Wie, Was, Wo ?*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> Nein, der Shrimp wird untergehen, da er ein Eigengewicht hat und zusätzlich durch das Gewicht des Circels nach unten gezogen wird. Du wirst mit Sicherheit Bisse darauf haben !
> 
> Ich hatte die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die meisten Bisse beim Live-Shrimpen dann kommen, wenn Du ihn einfach an freier Leine absinken und liegen lässt. Wenn nicht gleich was beisst, dann ein bisschen einholen und wieder abwarten.
> Solltest Du Katzenwelse (Catfish) damit fangen, dann sei vorsichtig mit deren spitzen Flossen. Die Verletzungen können sehr schmerzhaft und langwierig sein. Am besten im Wasser abhaken.



Danke fuer diese Information! ^^"

Hab mir heute paar Living Shrimps besorgt und damit recht gut gefangen, paar Snappers und 'nen Black Drum, probiers heute nochmal mit'm gleichen System.

Gefischt hab ich mit 'ner simplen Grundmontage.

Ich hab aber was sehr spannendes erlebt: Ich war am fischen, also hab grad die Montage fertig gemacht und da merk ich ploetzlich wie etwa 10 Meter links von mir eine Unmenge an kleinen Fischen [bis 5 cm] aus dem Wasser springt. Und dann sah ich sie: Thunfische, von bis zu [von Auge] 1 Meter Groesse haben in Gruppen diese kleinen Fischchen gejagt. Das war an 'nem Kanal der am Ufer so ganz steil runterging, so dass man gar nicht auswerfen brauchte. ^^"

MFG


----------



## Volker2809 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Florida - Wie, Was, Wo ?*

Waren vermutlich Bonitos oder Little Thunny´s. Wenn Du sie im Kanal an die Leine bekommst, dann rechne Dir nicht allzu hohe Chancen auf eine Landung aus!


----------

